# Choctawhatchee river gasoline ?



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Is there anywhere on the river to get gas -like a marina ?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

No place on the river I know of but both ethanol and non-ethanol are available at Black Creek Store on the way to Black Creek Landing. This is on co hwy 3280


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks Fishwalton , I figured you would know.

I plan on taking a long river trip this fall -maybe leave Black Creek Lodge and go way up past Hwy. 20 . I'll have to figure something out -maybe stash some gas way up yonder.
Thanks for the help. Mike


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

500mike said:


> Thanks Fishwalton , I figured you would know. I plan on taking a long river trip this fall -maybe leave Black Creek Lodge and go way up past Hwy. 20 . I'll have to figure something out -maybe stash some gas way up yonder. Thanks for the help. Mike


Just curious, why are you gonna start the trip going upriver instead of down?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You might be better off starting upstream and ending up at Black Creek Lodge. Nice launch on hwy 90 at Caryville. I have made the run one time a long time ago. Ended up at McDaniels Fish Camp which is now Live Oak Resort. Black Creek Lodge is only a mile or two from the resort. 
There is a group called The River Rats who make the run every year from Geneva, Al down to the bay. Not sure where they take out at.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I forgot to mention there is a good ramp at hwy 20 (cowford) as well as hwy 90. Depends on how long a trip you would want to make. It's not all that far from hwy 20 down to the bay. Without checking Google Earth for distance my guess is about 20 to 25 miles. An easy run... downstream.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll be camping and I figure my truck/trailer will be safe for a few nights at Black Creek Lodge leaving it at Hwy.20/cowford landing for a few days unattended makes me a little nervous .
I'll fish/hunt/camp where ever looks good.
I have a Gheenoe 13'r and a 2.5hp yamaha and a 6hp yamaha -both four strokes ,I plan on doing some scouting this summer so I'll see which little outboard works best.

edit ; Anybody ever leave vehicles overnight at Cowford Landing ?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Overnighting at Cowford is allowed but your rig will be safer at Black Creek Lodge. Overnight parking fee is $3 and launch is $4.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

They sell non ethanol gas at the store in Bruce to


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks Kevin, was not aware the Bruce store had non-ethanol.


----------

